# Jelly Bean Boot Animation



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

Pulled the update on my Nexus, here's the bootanimation!

Thanks to kicker22004 for the fixed version:
https://dl.dropbox.c...otanimation.zip

Just place into /data/local. Flashable zip coming right up


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

Hold up, just flashed it and it looks like it doesn't play the part1 or part2 folders... this is definitely pulled right from the update though, so idk what happened. Maybe more than 5 lol


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow I can't wait to go home and flash this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking at the png images in it, it's just a big flashing 'X' nothing too fancy.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy snot bubbles, thats an ugly bootani


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Looking at the png images in it, it's just a big flashing 'X' nothing too fancy.


BUT IT'S NEW AND AWESOME AND JELLY BEANY!!!

Alright, more seriously, you're right. It's really nothing special, but kinda cool for a little taste of Jelly Beans


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CurrentWeb said:


> BUT IT'S NEW AND AWESOME AND JELLY BEANY!!!
> 
> Alright, more seriously, you're right. It's really nothing special, but kinda cool for a little taste of Jelly Beans


Hmmm, well doesn't quite match what I thought it would be after seeing the images versus the video. Still not any better though, lol.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I dont get it! Lol doesnt look jelly beany at all... whatever its only there for a few seconds

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Hmmm, well doesn't quite match what I thought it would be after seeing the images versus the video. Still not any better though, lol.


ugly ugly ugly. They should have stayed with the ics one


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

For some reason, the Nexus 7 has different bootanimation than the GNex... weird, I wonder which is the 'official' one. Nexus 7's looks cooler, better than a glowing X. I've got the Nexus 7 OTA dumping now, I'll see if it includes the bootanimation
Edit: Nexus 7 ota has same boring X, but then when you actually load it you get the weird diagonal shit like that video... idk what to say lol. oh well, someone needs to make a full Nexus 7 System Dump


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys i took a look at this boot.zip and the reason it's not working is because the desc.txt is wrong... i've fixed it to play all folders now. Enjoy....sorry OP I don't mean to change your Thread just helping is all. You can repost the file if you want.

Enjoy:: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12996001/bootanimation.zip


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

CurrentWeb where can i find the Nexus7 dump.. i'd like to pick through it.


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> CurrentWeb where can i find the Nexus7 dump.. i'd like to pick through it.


My pleasure, dumped Nexus 7 OTA: http://t.co/8b5U0z7R


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sweet that's what android is about..helping you helped me and i help you. Have fun guys i'm out. Thanks again

side note names Kicker22004







lol


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Do we have this BA yet?


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

well from the dump the update does not have that animation.... gonna need a factory dump.


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

I like it! Thanks bro!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

It is boring just the gnex X that pulses. Nice to see the X return.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its minimal just how I like it.


----------

